

Ask YC: Best Micropayment Solution? - thomasswift

I am looking for something to facilitate user to user payments. Has anyone used Amazon FPS or something similar? Thought/opinions. thx
======
wmf
Whatever you do, don't call it micropayments.

[http://www.openp2p.com/pub/a/p2p/2000/12/19/micropayments.ht...](http://www.openp2p.com/pub/a/p2p/2000/12/19/micropayments.html)

~~~
thomasswift
great link thanks, vocab changed!

------
Spyckie
This is a good question and I don't think we should kill the discussion by
downplaying his choice of words.

I've looked into micropayment models before - Amazon had by far the cheapest
fees compared to paypal and google if you were dealing with anything for less
than $5. This was around a year ago, though, so I don't know if there is
anything better that has come up since.

~~~
rms
Does Google facilitate user to user transactions? Maybe you could hack
something together with the API, but out of the box I think it is only client
to merchant.

